# 14,537 unread posts



## tocarmar (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi All,
I guess the forum has been busy!!!  I hope everyone had a healthy & happy holiday season & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome back Catskill's ghost!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! I was just talking about you yesterday.  A friend is interested in sugargliders. Welcome back, i hope all is well.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2013)

glad to see you around


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2013)

Glad you are back, Tom. Hopefully, bad things are all in the past.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2013)

Great that you are back again Tom!!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 2, 2013)

"Eric,A friend is interested in sugargliders. Welcome back, i hope all is well."

That is good they are interested in them.. They are real cool pets.. If your friend lives in NYC they are illegal there!!!

Thanks all!!!  Im' still seeing DR's, everything is still there but meds are helping alot..


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2013)

WELCOME BACK Tom!
Hope things will continue to improve!


----------



## Dido (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome back Tom


----------



## nikv (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome back! So I don't suppose you're gonna read all of them, now are you? :wink:


----------



## Heather (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Tom, glad to hear you are doing better. If I lived in the states I'd send you a nice big Cyp!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2013)

tocarmar said:


> That is good they are interested in them.. They are real cool pets.. If your friend lives in NYC they are illegal there!!!


Good to hear things are working. My friend is still interested,


----------



## Clark (Feb 6, 2013)

Show that cat again


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks all!!!  
Add another 2600 to that!!! LOL I am going through alot of them!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2013)

You'll be at your computer for days, catching up!!!


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 16, 2013)

Dot,
Yep!!!

Clark,
I will post updates on other thread!! 

Eric,
PM me!!


----------



## Dido (Feb 17, 2013)

havae fun with that many posts


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hate to hijack... I have 15885 unread! Glad to see my fav. forum is still active! busy times for me..


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad to see you back, Fren. You have a lot of reading to do!


----------

